# rc.conf ignora kde-4 (solucionado)

## superaudiocd

Buenas,

Imagino que ya se debe haber publicado anteriormente, pero no logro encontrarlo.

en /etc/rc.conf  Xsession no hace caso al arrancar /etc/X11/Xsessions/KDE-4.

Alguien ha tenido el mismo problema?Last edited by superaudiocd on Wed Mar 17, 2010 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como no uso KDE, no, no he tenido ese problema. Como estás tratando de arrancar el entorno gráfico? Has editado el contenido del archivo .xinitrc por casualidad?

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

xq no arrancarlo con kdm gdm o slim?

----------

## Stolz

Supongo que estás usando una versión reciente de baselayout con Openrc, en ese caso XSESSION se indica en /etc/env.d/90xsession, no en /etc/rc.conf 

```
echo 'XSESSION="KDE-4"' > /etc/env.d/90xsession

env-update

startx
```

está todo explicado en la documentación oficial

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## superaudiocd

Gracias, lo he solucionado creando .xinitrc en el /home de cada usuario.

 cat .xinitrc

exec startkde

----------

